# smoking stuffing?



## urahoho (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried smoking stuffing before?  How did it turn out?  Like to share the recipe?

I see plenty of stuffing recipe on the forums, but has anyone tried smoking it?

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2012)

There is no reason you can't smoke stuffing but Smoked Turkey and Smoked Stuffing and using the drippings from the bird will make Smokey Gravy. Too much of the same flavor will get boring and old real fast...JJ


----------



## urahoho (Nov 21, 2012)

yeah, I am not going to smoke the turkey, another family member is making the turkey.  So I figure I would smoke out the stuffing.  Anything particular I need to look out for?


----------



## sqwib (Nov 21, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> There is no reason you can't smoke stuffing but Smoked Turkey and Smoked Stuffing and using the drippings from the bird will make Smokey Gravy. Too much of the same flavor will get boring and old real fast...JJ





urahoho said:


> yeah, I am not going to smoke the turkey, another family member is making the turkey.  So I figure I would smoke out the stuffing.  Anything particular I need to look out for?


My suggestion if you plan on smoking your stuffing is to make a 2nd batch that is not smoked, trust me on this.

It's a shame you cant get hold of the drippings from the bird and smoke the gravy instead, smoked gravy over something non smoked is wonderful, just a hint of smoke flavor is all that is needed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2012)

Are the people you are serving this to into Smoked food? I would suggest making your favorite Recipe making sure it is nice and moist. Then Bake it in a disposable pan until it is starting to brown and get crisp on top, best part. Then you can go in the smoker at 200*F and put some smoke on it but not so much that you are overpowering the flavor of the stuffing. Smoke it between 30 and 60 minutes. I will be doing the same procedure with a Sweet Potato Casserole this year...JJ


----------



## urahoho (Nov 21, 2012)

yeah my family likes smoked food.  mmm smoked sweet potato casserole.  So your saying make the stuffing first and make sure that it is moist, then smoke it for another 30-60 mins. 

my recipe only calls for 350 for 30-40 mins


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2012)

Yep I would Make and Bake the Stuffing then just keep it warm and Flavor it up in the Smoker...JJ


----------



## whistlepig (Nov 21, 2012)

Smoked stuffing? My goodness that sounds good. All I have is two boxes of Stovetop. Could I smoke them?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2012)

whistlepig said:


> Smoked stuffing? My goodness that sounds good. All I have is two boxes of Stovetop. Could I smoke them?
> 
> Sure you can! Get it good and moist with Chicken Broth then follow the procedure above...JJ


----------

